# Water Pump fitment.



## System (7 mo ago)

I've just made a deal on a nicely built 428 that I'm going to install in my 70. The 428 currently doesn't have a water pump in it and I was on with Flowcooler to find out my options. They tell me there are 3 possible pumps. An 8 bolt, an early 11 bolt and a late 11 bolt. I've got a call into the machine shop to find out if the motor is an 8 bolt or one of the 11 bolt setups. Here's my question. I was reading here about all different conflicts between the different pumps and pulley alignment. Sounds like there is a 4" 11 bolt and a 4.5" 11 bolt and the 8 bolt is under 4". Not sure what my current pump offset is in the 400 that is in the car but it sounds like I have a 1 in 3 shot of things lining up going forward. Can anyone shed light on what I'm up against and what my solutions will be to correct a potential misalignment if the pulleys etc. off my current motor don't work with the new pump? As always... thanks in advance...

PS: looks like my current pump is an 11 bolt 488296 if I'm reading the numbers right...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

System said:


> I've got a call into the machine shop to find out if the motor is an 8 bolt or one of the 11 bolt setups


It's not the block that dictates. It's the timing cover.

Count the holes on the timing cover.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

You can put the 11 bolt timing cover on the 8 bolt-style blocks.

As for alignment, assuming that you're going to use all of the brackets and accessories from your current setup, then yes, use the same water pump from it as well.

If you do this, you wont have any issues.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

*Water Pump Pulleys*

1964 to 1968 - 8 bolt water pump that is 3 5/8" tall
1664 - 1965 casting # 9772716
1966 - 1968 casting # 9782482
Early 1969 - 11 bolt water pump that is 4" tall Casting # 9796351
Late 1969 - 1979 11 bolt water pump that is 4 1/2" tall Casting # 482138 or # 488296


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

You have a 488296, which is 69 on and 4.5"... That's what's working with your current accessories and pulleys, so you need this

*1649 1970-1981 Pontiac Buick and Olds "11 Bolt" water pump*








Pontiac 11-bolt 4-1/2" tall hi flow water pump


Flowkooler's 1649 pump has a CNC machined billet impeller designed with an increased vane count and a reduced plate-to-impeller clearance to achieve greater flow rates, higher head pressure and a more efficient flow than other OEM water pumps. Type II Class II military grade anodize surface coating.




flowkoolerwaterpumps.com


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

AHHHHH, so if the timing cover is different on the 428, use my current timing cover and accessories and I'm good? I guess based on your part numbers that I currently have a late 11" since my number is 488296. Looks like we are typing at the same time and all my questions have been answered! Thanks so much.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

System said:


> AHHHHH, so if the timing cover is different on the 428, use my current timing cover and accessories and I'm good?


BINGO!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

System said:


> I guess based on your part numbers that I currently have a late 11" since my number is 488296


Ed Zachary!


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Flowcooler has replacement 1969 1/2 + (which my motor must have) later style 11 bolt timing covers for $115.99. Maybe I should just grab a cover from them too so my engine can come out and stay complete for it's next owner once they find me on FB marketplace. But before I do that... the question now is, is there a way to tell what the current timing chain cover is? I know it's an 11 bolt but are there two version of 11 bolt timing covers like there are two versions of 11 bolt pumps? If the cover on the 428 is the same as what I have/need, then there is no reason to buy a new one.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

System said:


> Flowcooler has replacement 1969 1/2 + (which my motor must have) later style 11 bolt timing covers for $115.99. Maybe I should just grab a cover from them too so my engine can come out and stay complete for it's next owner once they find me on FB marketplace...


Butler also sells the newer covers for conversions


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Just edited my last post @armyadarkness


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

System said:


> Flowcooler has replacement 1969 1/2 + (which my motor must have) later style 11 bolt timing covers for $115.99. Maybe I should just grab a cover from them too so my engine can come out and stay complete for it's next owner once they find me on FB marketplace. But before I do that... the question now is, is there a way to tell what the current timing chain cover is? I know it's an 11 bolt but are there two version of 11 bolt timing covers like there are two versions of 11 bolt pumps? If the cover on the 428 is the same as what I have/need, then there is no reason to buy a new one.


To my knowledge, the covers are the same, but the pumps are diff (4 and 4.5).


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

PERFECT!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

System said:


> If the cover on the 428 is the same as what I have/need, then there is no reason to buy a new one.


Agreed.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Just ordered a 1649 FlowKooler...


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

System said:


> AHHHHH, so if the timing cover is different on the 428, use my current timing cover and accessories and I'm good? I guess based on your part numbers that I currently have a late 11" since my number is 488296. Looks like we are typing at the same time and all my questions have been answered! Thanks so much.


Yes...if 428 is 8 bolt then use the other T-chain cover and you are set ! 👍


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Yep, it's an 11 bolt cover so I have a FlowKooler on the way and call it a day.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Make sure to get the plate spacing correct, many threads here covering that.


----------

